# Fox eating apples?



## Ged

About 3 minutes ago I just saw a fox come into my garden, the first one I have noticed in about 4 years. I see them in the street all the time but they never come into my back garden, probably because I have dogs. It had a great coat and looked in great health. I got off my pc to go and watch it at the window and it was eating the fallen apples in my garden. Is that normal? I know foxes eat berries and nuts but I've never heard of apples, also half the apples are rotted. I have thrown some ham out to it as I thought it must have been starving to resort to apples. Has anyone else heard or witnessed foxes eating apples? I hope it comes back as I love foxes, what would you recommend I do a part from feeding it to attract it into my garden more often?


----------



## feorag

Yes, foxes eat apples. They are omnivores (like Badgers) and so will eat both meat and veg, so fruits including apples are a staple part of their diet. They do need meat for proper nourishment, but they are very much opportunistic feeders and will eat whatever is available, including apples, fruit, acorns etc.


----------



## Ged

Thanks, I was worried as I've never seen that behavior but I'm glad to hear it's normal


----------



## feorag

Windfalls are definitely fair game! :lol2:


----------



## Ged

feorag said:


> Windfalls are definitely fair game! :lol2:


Easier than going on a wild goose chase :lol2:


----------



## 1b3

Amongst my favourite appimal... I mean animals. Thanx


----------



## Elina

Mine love apples, carrots, strawberries: Mmmmm Strawberrys - YouTube kale, all sorts of fruit and veg. 

-
Elina


----------



## Ged

Elina said:


> Mine love apples, carrots, strawberries: Mmmmm Strawberrys - YouTube kale, all sorts of fruit and veg.
> 
> -
> Elina


Thanks, you're so lucky!! I would love to have pet foxes, hopefully when I'm older I will get a Fennec, your one is so cute :flrt:

Can you keep them the same as dogs?


----------



## Elina

Glad you like them. 
No foxes are actually nothing like dogs to keep, bar arctics, they are quite dog like yet all require a special diet to keep them in tip top physical condition. 

If you want to know more feel free to PM me. 
-Elina


----------



## philipniceguy

the ones round by me eat anything at all. i seen them eating lots of human leftovers. i always see at least 1 when walking my dogs at night they often come up to my front door if my partner doesn't put the (pet poo so on) into the big bin. she has a habit of just putting it in a black bag outside the door and asking me to do it in the morning before work. which is when i open the door at 5.30am ( to early) on around 10 times now there been a fox right by the door sniffing it :lol2:. sadly it runs as fast as it can as soon as i open it. i know its there because my dog acts strange by the front door


----------

